# 60mm LED 2 Dekaden an SPS



## Dagobert (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo Forum,

benötige ein LED Display, 2 stellig, zur Anzeige der Ziffer von 1 bis 12. Ansteuerung direkt BCD von der SPS mit DA, Display kann in ein Gehäuse eingebaut werden.

Wer kennt da Anbieter? Siebert kostet etwa 450€, bei WETEC frage ich gerade an.

Gibt es noch Alternativen?

Gruß ans Forum


----------



## edi (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht hier ?

http://www.martens-elektronik.de/

http://martens-elektronik.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=336


----------



## marlob (24 Januar 2008)

Wenn selber bauen in Frage kommt. 60 mm 7-Segment Anzeigen (genauer 59,6mm) gibts bei Reichelt für Stück 3,50 Euro. Einen AVR + ein paar Bauteile im (sehr) kleinen Eurobereich zur Ansteuerung und fertig.
Ein kleines Programm auf dem AVR sollte natürlich nicht fehlen, aber die richtigen Codeschnipsel findest du dann bei mikrocontroller.net


----------



## Junior (24 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wenn 100mm paßt,
http://cgi.ebay.de/7-Segment-Anzeig...ryZ10662QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gruß  Günter.


----------

